
Guthrie's One Trial Theory - dedalus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwin_Ray_Guthrie#One_trial_theory
======
FeteCommuniste
Is it just me or is the article terribly written? It reads like it was the
work of a single high-school age enthusiast of its subject:

"His simple nature carried into his teachings where he took great pride in
working with and teaching students."

~~~
James_Henry
A lot of wikipedia is terribly written.

The particular sentence that you point out was written in 2009 by Nmsawyer who
was the first person to fully flesh out an article on Guthrie. This was their
only edit to wikipedia, so it very well could have been some school
assignment.

